# Flying Lead Change on Lunge!



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Just for those who dont check out the training section very much  





 
After the change watch her face coming down the long side of the wall! 
Its so full of playfullness! 

Im so proud of her!


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

awww. That was too cute.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

thats awesome !!! =D


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

That was impressive! Well done! =]


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

thats really cool but I have a question 
i have asked the question on a thread but no ones answered it but you know how you changed side is that safe to teach?
and do you have on her? 
like halter lunging cavesson


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

It looks like both of you were having fun!!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks  

You need to have a good draw/send.. and that horse needs to know how to respect space and not gonna run you over. If you have those and know how to manuver the rope/whip and yourself WITHOUT falling over [did this once LOL!! luckly Chance knows to not run me over. I laughed for 10 mins straight ] its 100% safe as long as you have what was stated above.  But with everything horse related anything could go wrong and you need to be ready. Set it up right and you should be okay.

I had just a plain old rope halter on her. Wont use anything else I've fallen in love with those things. I cant stand nylon halters anymore to work horses in now. lol.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Rad - Oh yeah! I love playing with her on ground. SHe seems to enjoy it aswell


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks thats awesome I will have to try some day


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I agree , I love to play with my dun gelding on the ground! He is very quick to figure out what I am expecting from him. We have fun too : )


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

That was extremely awesome! You guys make it look so easy, and yet if you think about trying it with the average horse, they'd probably just stand and stare at you like you needed help! :lol:

Very cute.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Hahaha ^^^ Probably  Im curious to see what would happen. I might attempt it, just for kicks.

Thanks by the way


----------



## Fjordhest (Mar 22, 2010)

Very impressive! And such a beautiful horse 
I could see you were both having a lot of fun! I can't wait to join the masses of horse owners - it's been so long since I've been with one of these wonderful creatures! but alas, money won't allow it... yet!!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

wow that's skill, my horse does not get lunging lol


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks you guys!  Im glad everyone enjoyed the video! 

Fjord - Good luck with the future horse!! Hope to see some pictures 

Speedy- Just takes some practice and patients  Im sure your pony will get it soon enough! Can he/she free lunge??? 

Thanks again


----------

